# gaviscon



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

hi everyone i just wanted to ask a question when i get bad cramps in my stomach ive noticed that taking gaviscon helps a bit , it doesent take it all away but makes me feel better a few months ago my mom took me 2 the hospital and she was wondering why gaviscon was helping me to , but the doctor diddent really know why , has anyone have any ideas why this would help as its meant to relieve heartburn pain so im a bit confused


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

I no *~Em~* I've tried gaviscon too and it does most of the time serve its perpouse which is good right. Don't be curious about why it may work its the fact that it works that is good Right?


----------



## 21315 (Apr 1, 2005)

lol true if it works then .. yay







im glad im not the only person who finds this works its been great to me especalliy the gavison tablets because there so handy to take around


----------



## 22288 (Aug 5, 2005)

Yea maybe I should start taking the pills to shool I usually take the liquid but I couldnt take it to schoo. Tis a good idea.Thnx


----------

